# water test kits?



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

can some one recommend an affordable test kit and what components it needs to test?

I am guessing the obvious ones of Ammonia, Nitrate, and Nitrite... I have a pH tester for my garden so I am good with That.

About to head to store spo any swift replies appreciated...


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

The API master test kit is the absolute best. It might not be cheap at first, but it makes up for it with how many tests you can do.


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah I see that on petco website for $25.99 my issue is I have $40 to spend and thats got to cover some fuel, and some food, lol and a test kit, and i want another plant lol... 

So I aspire to get the master kit at some point.... just a bit out of reach at the moment


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

Actually, the absolute best test kit is the Nutrifin 10-test kit. But it comes with a pretty hefty price tag. http://www.amazon.com/Nutrafin-Master-Test-Contains-Parameters/dp/B0002568FO

The API test kit is much cheaper, and works fine for simple freshwater tanks.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks all for now I got a 6 in 1 test strip... it has Chlorine, Nitrate, Nitrite, pH, Hardness... and a chemical test for Ammonia from API.. Here are my tests of the tank ater done this evening .... this tank has been running since sunday and fish in since monday... no water changes yet... Im pretty happy with these results

Here is the test strip showing the nitrate and nitrite levels at 0, and Hardness at soft









and heres the other half of the strip showing Chlorine 0, Alkalinity 120 ideal, and pH 6.8









And heres the Ammonia chemical test It loos to me like 0 what do you think


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you could have bought the master set for the price of strips and a liquid ammonia kit


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

strips were on sale at a local pet store for 8.99.... the ammonia test was 9.99 thats half the cost of the master set here... its 39.99 for the master set.... Bank account at zero so online purchases are not an option lol


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, strips are not accurate. I would return them and just keep on top of your water changes until you can afford the API kit. It is cheaper from Amazon.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Those are the same strips I had an didn't like


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

Actually I had those exact strips, because I wanted to test my water for hardness and alkalinity, and found the nitrite, nitrate, and pH tests to be fairly accurate. I even did a side-by-side comparison with my liquid test kit. They're not bad, but the liquid kit is still better by a long-shot since it lasts a lot longer.

Stay away from the ammonia test strips though. I've used those and the results are very inaccurate.


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank u guys and I will eventually get a master kit... This is the best I could do given the budget. At least I have an idea where the water is. And the ammonia test is aliquid so should be accurate and its the most important test no?


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

They are all pretty important, but ammonia and nitrates are the most worrisome. 

Just stay devoted to changing water regularly and frequently.


----------

